# Bicep/Hammer curls on knees?



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

So i see a lot of guys when their doing curls that are particularly heavy, they develop a swing in their curl and lean their back backwards a little, kinda trying to use the momentum to their advantage. This is basically cheating isnt it? Because your not putting all the strain on your biceps..

Ive started doing curls on my knees and ive found i cant curl as heavy, not by much a kilo or 2 but it makes a difference i think, anyone else do this?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i do both. its not "cheating", different things work for different people. ronnie and branch swing about alot lol but they aint cheating


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

BigDom86 said:


> i do both. its not "cheating", different things work for different people. ronnie and branch swing about alot lol but they aint cheating


But arent you making it easier for yourself? I reckon it kinda is cheating a bit.. because on knees is definately a lot harder


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

sometimes people will use some momentum (swinging) to help get a rep started. As long as you are not relying on this to do your sets and are not risking injuring your back then its fine. Strict reps are good but sometimes you need to loosen up the form a little to move on to the next level before tightening it all up again


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

I prefer them seated now. I find biceps training most effective when I keep tension on the muscle through the whole set. So seated you loose the bottom part of the motion but that tends to be a rest and a bit swingy anyway.

I'll do a couple of low-rep sets of these with as much weight as I can, then move to longer lighter sets on the preacher bench (being careful to keep the weight on the biceps by not lifting too far up of course).


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

****** said:


> I prefer them seated now. I find biceps training most effective when I keep tension on the muscle through the whole set. So seated you loose the bottom part of the motion but that tends to be a rest and a bit swingy anyway.
> 
> I'll do a couple of low-rep sets of these with as much weight as I can, then move to longer lighter sets on the preacher bench (being careful to keep the weight on the biceps by not lifting too far up of course).


Yeah im the same more or less, i try to do as many reps as i can with the heaviest then take some discs off and so some lighter reps. Doing em all on my knees now. Its hard to check your form without a partner or a mirror, ive been shining my lamp at the wall and judging by my shadow  my form is definately a lot better kneeling and my biceps do feel like their getting a bigger pump.


----------

